# Barnes Varmint Grenades .204



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just got a box of 26gr Grenades for my .204. Any one use these yet? I called Barnes and the only load they would give was Reloader 10 with a max of 26gr. Any one else have any info on them?


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

I ordered some too but since I live overseas I won't be able to do any reloading till May/June. I'm anxious to hear any report you have on the performance of these bullets. Here is a Powder Burn Rate Chart, http://home.hiwaay.net/~stargate/powder/powder.htm You might be able to compare it to other powders and come up with a load.


----------

